# flex app iOS vs android



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Today i swapped from iphone to android.
And i noticed on the app i have to keep signing in - (typing email addy AND pw). I didnt have to do this on my iphone. just had to open app scan my finger print and thats it app opened. Doesnt the android version allow this? if not thats super annoying and a pain in the a**. because the app sometimes crashes when driving or scanning.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

There are auto-login programs for Android, like Lastpass.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I can't get finger sign in working on amazon with an android not sure it's an option


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I can't get finger sign in working on amazon with an android not sure it's an option


yup same. ooo i also like that i can start a route from the map. on the ios the map only told you the addy and then had to go list view, scroll, find address then start travel..

though, ios app was easier to look at itenary. just had to stop travel to current location and it would be at the top "list, map, summary",


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

I love using my finger as well!!


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

will the 
*LG K20 V phone work with the flex app? *


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The session timeout on the Android version is short and annoying as f*uck. Sometime over the summer I ended up on an out-of-band beta version of the app and for about two months it kept me signed in all the time. I loved it and assumed it was a bug so I kept quiet about it. Sadly, the last update took that away... Another annoyance is that it nearly always signs me out just as I'm leaving for a block. Being paranoid, I have a strong PW that is a pain to type, especially while driving. I hate Apple but knowing the iOS version doesn't timeout makes me want to switch...


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

UberTrucker said:


> I love using my finger as well!!


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Interesting, I've had the same Galaxy S5 for the 2 years I've been doing this gig and never once has my phone timed-out or anything like it. Of course, I log out of the app when my shift is over, but I've worked multiple 8 hour shifts with no problems. The Amazon app is total trash, but for me that has nothing to do with my phone...


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Galaxy S7 it seems to never time out on me...


----------

